# Sad News!!



## VARNYARD (Jun 10, 2010)

Please join me in remembering a great icon of the entertainment
community. The Pillsbury Doughboy died yesterday of a yeast infection
and trauma complications from repeated pokes in the belly. He was 71. 

Doughboy was buried in a lightly greased coffin. Dozens of celebrities
turned out to pay their respects, including Mrs. Butterworth, Hungry
Jack, the California Raisins, Betty Crocker, the Hostess Twinkies, and
Captain Crunch. The grave site was piled high with flours. 
Aunt Jemima delivered the eulogy and lovingly described Doughboy as a
man who never knew how much he was kneaded. Doughboy rose quickly in
show business, but his later life was filled with turnovers. He was
considered a very smart cookie, but wasted much of his dough on
half-baked schemes. Despite being a little flaky at times, he still was
a crusty old man and was considered a positive roll model for millions.

Doughboy is survived by his wife Play Dough, three children: John
Dough, Jane Dough and Dosey Dough, plus they had one in the oven. He is
also survived by his elderly father, Pop Tart. 
The funeral was held at 3:50 for about 20 minutes.


----------



## DMBizeau (Jun 10, 2010)

LOL :rofl


----------



## Pikey (Jun 10, 2010)

i was all worried you lost a tegu or something, but to my surprise i read that... LMFAO that was great


----------



## Herplings (Jun 10, 2010)

Lmfao!

Awesome.


----------



## HerpDLP (Jun 11, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :yik ][_ ([]) ][_


----------



## THereSe (Nov 4, 2010)

nice nice..

:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Curtis T (Nov 4, 2010)

who recived the last bite, oh I ment the last right. :app LOL :app


----------



## eddyjack (Nov 4, 2010)

Cookie Monster silly!


----------



## the enigma (Nov 4, 2010)

yeah i thought it was going to be....well...sad. I'm pretty pathetic though. I still thought it was serious up until the beginning of the 2nd paragraph. I thought you meant the actor that did his voice or something. I was like "how could some body die from repeated pokes....waaaaiiiiit a minute"


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

Thats hilarious! :woot


----------

